# Mepal Outdoor Centre



## Rubex (Jun 25, 2017)

Mepal Outdoor Centre is based around a 22-acre lake, the purpose-built outdoor activity centre was well used by schools, colleges and youth groups who stayed at the centre’s in-house accommodation to take part in adventure activities such as sailing, archery, canoeing and rock climbing.

The centre had its first brief closure in September 2012 when the Charitable Trust was struggling to break even. The charity was attempting to get a grant or loan from the local council for around £85,000, which was turned down. The money was intended to help ease cash flow problems. In October 2012 the Mepal Outdoor Centre Charitable Trust joined forces with Cambridgeshire ACRE, a charity based in Ely, and the centre soon reopened in the Easter of 2013. 

In December 2016, the Centre was struck by an arson attacked which caused £100,000s worth of structural damage. By February 2017 the outdoor centre was closed for good, and the lease for the site was handed back to East Cambridgeshire District Council, who are now exploring future options for the site. 


























































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 25, 2017)

Lovely photos as always Rubex

Was a nice little mooch, until the alarm went off..... Just seems such a waste just sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## mockney reject (Jun 25, 2017)

I like this


----------



## smiler (Jun 25, 2017)

The wall looks like fun, did you try it?, another lovely set Rubex Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jun 26, 2017)

What a shame a place once so vibrant lies like this, so forlorn. Good set though and I'm guessing Anglia Security proved ineffectual


----------



## rockfordstone (Jun 26, 2017)

i've long wondered what they would do with this place, seems like a waste, but it never seemed busy


----------



## Rubex (Jun 26, 2017)

smiler said:


> The wall looks like fun, did you try it?, another lovely set Rubex Thanks



Nah Smiler, I didn't get a chance to climb the wall. The alarms started going off. I did, however, have a go with the hula-hoop on the way out!


----------



## smiler (Jun 26, 2017)

You did that while swigging from your jug!!! Bloody talented girl you surely are Rubex,


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 26, 2017)

Sweet! Shame really, but it's always dead there. I spent many a happy hour on that wall learning the ropes! 
Cheers for sharing, what a set!


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice one  How high is the climbing wall?


----------



## Rubex (Jun 27, 2017)

SlimJim said:


> Nice one  How high is the climbing wall?



According to a website, it's 11.5 metres! If you're going to climb it I'm coming too


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 27, 2017)

Rubex said:


> According to a website, it's 11.5 metres! If you're going to climb it I'm coming too



Not a bad spot for a practice/lulz run.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jun 29, 2017)

WOW! Great report! Went here when I was young! I found our that it was arsoned a while ago but had no clue you could get in it! Great job!


----------



## BoneDust (Jun 29, 2017)

This place looks great. What a shame it had to close. I've always wanted to do those high-rise ropes! Your photos are quite lovely as well.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

I love these sorts of places they make you smile!

Did you had a little wiggle on the hula hoops or wotever the term is for using one lol...please say you caught jsp secretely havin a try

Lovely shots Rubex!


----------



## Rolfey (Dec 12, 2017)

Well I live 10 min drive from this and I never knew it was shut  just thought it wasn’t open often ha many times drove past this


----------



## Snailsford (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice shots rubex!

God id love to give that climbing wall a quick go, shit I’ll climb anything.


----------

